# check engine light came on



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Are you going to have them do the recall inspection (if they even know anything about it yet) while it's there?


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

I had the same code appear the first week I had the car. They said there was some sort of gasket on the fuel tank that wasn't seated properly. Didn't take long to fix at all, and the code hasn't been back on. They did scratch my gas door working on it though....


----------

